# Carnage



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2011)

n un misurato appartamento di Brooklyn due coppie provano a risolvere uno smisurato accidente. Zachary e Ethan, i loro figli adolescenti, si sono confrontati incivilmente nel parco. Due incisivi rotti dopo, i rispettivi genitori si incontrano per appianare i conflitti adolescenziali e riconciliarne gli animi. Ricevuti con le migliori intenzioni dai coniugi Longstreet, genitori della parte lesa, i Cowan, legale col vizio del BlackBerry lui, broker finanziario debole di stomaco lei, corrispondono proponimenti e gentilezza. Almeno fino a quando la nausea della signora Cowan non viene rigettata sui preziosi libri d'arte della signora Longstreet, scrittrice di un solo libro, attivista politica di troppe cause e consorte imbarazzata di un grossista di maniglie e sciacquoni. L'imprevisto ‘dare di stomaco' sbriglia le rispettive nature, sospendendo maschere e buone maniere, innescando un'esilarante carneficina dialettica.
Non è la prima volta che Roman Polanski ‘costringe' e isola i suoi protagonisti a bordo di una barca, dentro un castello, oltre il ghetto di Cracovia, sopra un'isola (in)accessibile. Da sempre nella filmografia del regista polacco la separazione è necessaria per mettere ordine e avviare un' ‘inchiesta'. Accomodati tre premi Oscar (Kate Winslet, Jodie Foster, Christoph Waltz) e un candidato eterno non protagonista (John C. Reilly) in un appartamento di Brooklyn, ambientazione dichiarata dalla prima inquadratura e trattenuta da due alberi che dietro le fronde rivelano lo skyline ‘alterato' di Manhattan, Polanski denuncia ancora una volta il riferimento al (suo) maestro inglese. In particolare un capolavoro di Hitchcock palpita sotto la superficie, un omaggio che dopo molte risate lascia un ‘nodo alla gola'. Trattenuto in un'unica location e svolto in tempo reale, _Carnage_ è ‘scenograficamente' prossimo al _Rope_ hitchcockiano che, girato a Los Angeles, apriva le finestre del suo appartamento su una Manhattan in scala, ricreata attraverso un ciclorama di quattrocento metri quadrati e illuminato da un'abbondanza di lampadine e insegne al neon. Il richiamo non si limita allo spazio esterno, ma ancora e di più a quella maniera unica di tradurre un'idea in un movimento, in movimenti invisibili quanto mirabili di macchina. Versione cinematografica della piéce teatrale di Yasmina Reza, co-sceneggiatrice con Polanski, _Carnage_ coniuga il piacere della forma al valore della storia, una storia che ancora una volta suggerisce l'illusione della trasparenza. La maschera linda dei quattro protagonisti insinua presto un malessere sordo, un orrore che c'è e si vede. Così progressivamente le tempeste dialettiche restituiscono alla superficie i ‘corpi' nascosti nei bauli dalla stessa vanità e gratuità degli studenti hitchcockiani. 
Polanski, naturalizzato francese ma apolide per vocazione, satura l'inquadratura di uomini e donne che si sentono ostinatamente migliori dell'ambiente che li circonda, che rimandano a se stessi come gli specchi dell'appartamento, ubicato fuori dalla finzione a Parigi e dimostrazione della condizione di “perseguitato” di Polanski. In cattività, congiuntamente ai suoi coniugi (in)stabili e (ir)ragionevoli, il regista ribadisce l'impraticabilità di introdurre un ordine nella realtà perché basta un conato di bile, un cellulare annegato, un libro imbrattato, una borsetta rovesciata a disperdere equilibrio e ‘democrazia'. Città immaginaria e ferocemente reale, New York apre e chiude il dramma da camera di Polanski, che spacca e fruga, ‘percorrendo' con lo sguardo personaggi già ipocriti e corrotti, strumenti di ferocia intrappolati in un _cul de sac_. In barba al politicamente corretto, l'irriducibile e non riconciliato Polanski ha cominciato a saldare i conti con l'American Dream. Un sogno che non c'è più e forse è solo la più grande menzogna mai tramandata. 
http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...++tube&usg=AFQjCNEuosGAOktj_RHoVjKvBP9tqqbgMQ


----------

